# Who is going to Harpoon in Winsor, VT?



## yankeerob (Jun 20, 2008)

Team Green Mountain Smokeshack will be there! Don't miss this event. What could be better than a BBQ competition at a Micro Brewery?

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=28568

-rob


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 20, 2008)

YankeeRob,

I will be there as I said before and I will certainly look for your tent. I am not competing or anything as I am not quite at that level yet, but will look forward to meeting you. Nothing beats great BBQ and great beer like at Harpoon.

Paul


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 24, 2008)

Being in NH you should check this out if you can. A whole hog/Memphis contest up north is pretty rare:

[font=geneva,arial]http://www.cohase.org/wholehog/[/font]


----------

